# 50% off One Item at Wag.com with Coupon Code



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Seen this on another board.
WAG.com has 2 coupon codes that give you 50% off (up to $25). Also free shipping if order is more than $50.


The $49 needed for free shipping applies to the total BEFORE the coupon. So the dog food I got was 48.99, I added 1 additional item (dog food treats) for 7$ and got free shipping as well.

Another 50% code: REBATES50 (without the "R", will not work with the "R")

I did 2 separate purchases 1 using mypoints50 and a separate order using rebates50. I used the same checkout information (shipping, billing, credit card) and both orders completed successfully.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me some really good and healthy treats for a young pup.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I got some duck tenders for my crew. They love them. It's freeze-dried duck. They also love the freeze dried chicken, too. Or I used chicken training treats, you can break them into tiny pieces for training and they don't get too much and start gaining weight.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yippee! I am ordering 3 bags of Ziwipeak! Costs the same as Petflow and I save half on one bag.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ChiCaddy said:


> Can anyone recommend me some really good and healthy treats for a young pup.


I like Stella & Chewy's Carnivore kisses and Carnivore Crunch. Pieces can be broken off and the little jar and bag last a long time even with having 3.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'll have to check that out ! 

** i just checked it out and i got a fantastic bargain , Yay!!! i love a bargain. thank you very much for the coupon code  ( i have a parrot and 2 cockateils, they had the brand of food i buy for them , so ordered them some food )


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i used the 2nd promo code , and got an 11 pound bag of ziwi peak with free shipping for only 79.99 . wow, great deal !


----------

